# Kit Box Rollers & Grit



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

Should the birds in the kit box and are your flyers, should they get grit? Feeding seed mix of wheat, milo and popcorn along with some other seeds.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

grit should be available at all times in the kitbox, feed ur rollers feed seperately n just enough to keep them trapping daily n performing best.


----------

